# Sureloc Black Eagle scopes for sale



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*price*

what is the is us money thanks


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Usd*

Probably in the region of $320


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you perhaps have pictures of the scopes?


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Pics*

Here's the 29mm, The 35mm looks the same


----------



## ada1971 (Jul 26, 2010)

You have email


----------

